# Arturia CMI V



## HeliaVox (Mar 8, 2019)

This is probably already known, but as I was playing around with this synth, I typed in "ARTURIA" on the typewriter keyboard. I was not expecting what happened next. 
Now I am going to type in all sorts of things to see if anything happens.


----------



## pmcrockett (Mar 8, 2019)

Haha, I found this too, because the Arturia keys are the only ones that visually depress. Definitely a fun Easter egg.


----------

